# track speed



## SWS (Mar 6, 2017)

Can any one tell me if they think m,y track motors need renewing. It may be an obvious question but if there is another reeason for the problem it will save money. I have a jcb 8080 in either the 1st or the 2nd speed when going up hills it is really slow some times stopping completely. Also it seems "sluggish" when doing a 180degree spin, you end up lifting one side to turn round. Thanks in advance


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

It could be a pressure relief issue. 

You would have to check the pressure in the drive system to verify that you have the correct pressure before declaring the motors bad, it's pretty unlikely that both would go at the same time.

How many hours on the machine?


----------



## SWS2 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Tom
Thanks for replying, the site would not let me log back on so I have produced a new profile. It has done 6200 hrs. I do not know its history as I have only had ity for a short while. All I know is my hitachi I had use to go up hills as thoughh they were not there?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

check pressure/port relief on those circuits. may want to get a flow/pressure check on pump. other functions satisfactory? or just the tracking?


----------



## SWS2 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi
Thanks for the response, other systems all seem satisfactory, however on. saying that the boom is a bit slow and on lifting the digger it is sluggish and does seem to have a bit of difficulty but will do it.
I will have to see where the pressure port relief is I am not familiar with this digger. Where do you think I could get a check pump from?
Thanks again for your responses


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

SWS2 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the response, other systems all seem satisfactory, however on. saying that the boom is a bit slow and on lifting the digger it is sluggish and does seem to have a bit of difficulty but will do it.
> I will have to see where the pressure port relief is I am not familiar with this digger. Where do you think I could get a check pump from?
> Thanks again for your responses


if you're not familiar with the setup of a flow meter/pressure tester, i highly recommend you take the machine to a dealer who has the proper test equipment and the expertise in their use.

i assume that machine has variable displacement piston pump. they do NOT take any debris in the system at all. if it has failed, literally your whole hydraulic system will have to be disassembled, flushed. 

if you don't, and just install a new pump, you'll have the same exact problem shortly.

seriously, if you have no expertise in this, take it to a dealer, will save you $$$ down the road. either that or trade it up to something in better condition.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Nearly all tracked turntable backhoes have 2 Speed ground drive, the low runs full pressure oil divided to both track motors inparallel to get full output at about half the the high speed travel speed, in "high" " gear"the motors are plumbed in series instead of paralleled and have much lower torque, but twice the RPMS/gpm flow at lower grade angles....

cold oil, dirty strainers, kinked hoses or returned lines, plugged tank vents dirty oil filters or wore out pumps or pressure relief valves, or a bad priority valve....bad track rollers wore out under carriage, wore drive track sprockets, Start with a pressure check on the aux hoses?

using magnetic drain plugs, easily made with magnets and epoxy and drill press. plus maybe a hydro oil lab test? to check for pump/motor wear?

Remember if there is no money left to purchase new or repair the existing machinery plant, YOU aren't charging enough.

High gear in my very limited experience I use for mostly straight line travel, unloaded level terrain.


----------

